# seiscentista



## mayombe

Hola

Alguién podría decirme el equivalente en castelhano de SEISCENTISTA ("del siglo 17")

No encontré la traducción en los diccionarios portugués-castellano que manejo y en el DRAE no aparece "seiscentista"...

Gracias, pandilla.


----------



## coquis14

http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/seiscentista

Saludos


----------



## willy2008

Creo que se dice igual.
*El arte barroco en España.* El siglo XVII es por excelencia el Siglo de Oro de la pintura española, y en él florecieron la mayor parte de las escuelas artísticas nacionales, siendo la valenciana una de las más fecundas. Su clientela eclesiástica y conventual promoverá aparatosos lienzos de altar, en los que triunfa de manera portentosa la gloria de los santos, representados con óptica naturalista y conmovedores efectos de luz.

fonte


----------



## Carfer

Já uma vez tive o mesmo problema ao escrever um comentário sobre um tema de História de que já não me recordo. Fiz algumas consultas a amigos espanhóis, que me garantiram que, apesar de não estarem dicionarizadas, palavras como '_seiscentista_' são usadas e entendidas no meio sem nenhum problema.
Curiosamente, _'novecentista_' está dicionarizada. Consta do DRAE, ainda que com um significado restrito às movimentações artísticas, literárias e intelectuais do primeiro terço do século XIX, mais limitado, portanto, do que o significado em português.


----------



## pickypuck

Olá. 
No DRAE há muitas palavras que não aparecem, especialmente se estas pertencerem a âmbitos técnicos. 
Só um pequeno comentário. Não acham esquisito que seiscentista faça referência aos anos enquanto novecentista ao século? É um bocado confuso para os que não têm familiaridade com a terminologia, na minha opinião.

Cumrprimentos.


----------



## Outsider

pickypuck said:


> Não acham esquisito que seiscentista faça referência aos anos enquanto novecentista ao século?


Eu não sabia disso. De facto, é esquisitíssimo!


----------



## pickypuck

Carfer said:
			
		

> Curiosamente, _'novecentista_' está dicionarizada. Consta do DRAE, ainda que com um significado restrito às movimentações artísticas, literárias e intelectuais do primeiro terço do século XIX, mais limitado, portanto, do que o significado em português.


 


Outsider said:


> Eu não sabia disso. De facto, é esquisitíssimo!


 
Peço imensa desculpa mas estava errado. A messagem do Carfer me enganou quando escriviu século XIX. Realmente é o século XX.

*novecentismo**. *(Del cat. _noucentisme_).

*1. *m. Conjunto de movimientos intelectuales, artísticos y literarios del primer tercio del siglo XX.


Cumprimentos


----------



## Outsider

Ah, assim já fico mais aliviado.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Ah, assim já fico mais aliviado.


 
E com toda a razão. Foi engano meu, inexplicável porque tinha mesmo acabado de verificar a entrada do DRAE e tanto mais estranho quanto estou farto de saber que respeita ao século XX e ainda por cima com a agravante de que só dei por ele agora quando voltei ao foro, depois de ter provocado esta confusão toda. Desculpem.


----------



## almufadado

Em História - En historia 
umcentista/centista - unocentista/centista
doiscentista - doscentista
trêscentista - trescentista
quatrocentista quatrocentista 
quinhentista cincocentista 
seiscentista - seiscentista 
setecentista - sietecentista 
oitocentista - ochocentista
novecentista - nuevecentista

Referem-se ao numeral das centenas dos anos 1000 (1100 a 1900) e não aos séculos.


----------



## Carfer

almufadado said:


> cincocentista cincocentista


 
Nunca ouvi senão '_quinhentista_'.


----------



## mayombe

Ok

Muchas gracias a todxs, ya había visto la palabra en el diccionario de la página (coquis14) pero no su definición en el DRAE, cosa que me preocupaba bastante...

Gracias a vosotrxs se han solucionado mis dudas. Muy amables! Un abrazo


----------



## Mangato

Só uma pequena dúvida.
_Cuatrocentista_ e _ochocientista_ úsan-se preferentemente para nomear àqueles atletas especialistas em corridas pedestres de quatrocentos e oitocentos metros. No referente a século XVIII tenho ouvido com frequência  *dieciochesco*


----------



## almufadado

Carfer said:


> Nunca ouvi senão '_quinhentista_'.



Tem razão ... de quinhentos ! Corrigido !

E em espanhol ?


----------



## Naticruz

mayombe said:


> Hola
> 
> Alguién podría decirme el equivalente en castelhano de SEISCENTISTA ("del siglo 17")
> 
> No encontré la traducción en los diccionarios portugués-castellano que manejo y en el DRAE no aparece "seiscentista"...
> 
> Gracias, pandilla.


El DUE de María Moliner informa

*seiscentista* (de _seiscientos)_

*adj.* culto Del siglo xvii.

saludos


----------



## almufadado

Mangato said:


> Só uma pequena dúvida.
> _Cuatrocentista_ e _ochocientista_ úsan-se preferentemente para nomear àqueles atletas especialistas em corridas pedestres de quatrocentos e oitocentos metros. No referente a século XVIII tenho ouvido com frequência  *dieciochesco*



Se hablas de esportes ... será lo cuatrocentista esportivo  !

Se hablas de historia ... será la era y lo qué ay hay occurrido !


----------



## Mangato

almufadado said:


> Si hablas de deportes ... será el cuatrocentista deportivo !
> 
> Si hablas de historia ... será la era y lo que ahí haya occurrido !


 

Espero que no te importen estas correcciones. 
Saludos.


----------



## almufadado

Lo siglo se obtiene anadindo 1 à las centienas del 1 ano.

ano 1 (001) - siglo I
anos 101 a 200 - siglo II
ano 1201 - siglo XIII
ano 1378 - siglo XIV
ano 1401  - siglo XV
ano 1900 - siglo XIX
ano 1950 - siglo XX
Ano 2009 - siglo XXI


----------



## almufadado

Mangato said:


> Espero que no te importen estas correcciones.
> Saludos.



Muchas gracias !


----------

